# Moving and Getting a Second Cat



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi there,

It's been a while since I've posted - been super busy. Maybe a few of you might remember me ;-)

Anyways, my husband and I just recently bought our first house (yay!), and we are hoping to move in within the month (we have some overlap with our apartment lease, so we're not in any kind of rush). We are hoping, now with all the extra space, to bring another kitty into our family, but understand that it will be a difficult adjustment for Kiera (our one and only Queen Cat). 

So, we were originally thinking of moving into the house, getting Kiera acquainted and adjusted to the new place, and then, after a few weeks/months, introducing a new cat. However, my dad suggested maybe that we should bring in the new cat at the same time, so that Kiera hasn't already staked her 'territory'. Granted, he is talking mostly from fish experience where a new fish can upset the balance in the entire tank, but I figured it was worth asking about.

Also, any thoughts on getting a kitten vs. an adult cat? We were thinking a kitten might be easier for Kiera to adjust to (and the kitten would be less traumatized by the change), but would love to also save an adult cat who is less likely to be adopted. No matter what we intend to follow all of the proper steps for cat introductions. I am just concerned because Kiera's been a solo act for a good 3 years now!

We appreciate your advice!

Thanks,
Heather (and Dave... and Kiera *meow*)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's a couple recent threads on same/similar topics to get you started:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=425942#425942
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42730


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

First off, CONGRATS on the new house!  And on the hopeful new kitty too!

In terms of kitten or cat... I think it probably has to do with HOW you introduce the new one to Kiera than what age the new one is.

We expect PICTURES when the time comes though!!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the links to the other threads! I just popped in and posted without looking for similar topics.

Moving is going to be a difficult enough thing as it is, not to mention getting a new cat. Logistics will have to be worked out, but hopefully we can time it so that the inevitable trauma at least happens for everybody at the same time 

I think Kiera is going to like the new house - so much more space. There is a small storage area under the stairs that we are considering cutting open the door and making into a nice little private litter box & cat supply area.

We are also a bit concerned about food - Kiera was never a food hoarder, and we never had to worry about putting out food once for the whole day. It might get interesting if our second cat is a ravenous eater! But we'll figure something out. I just want to give Kiera some company, and hopefully give another homeless kitty a good home.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Update: Dave and I have just filled out paperwork to adopt this little sweetheart. She is 10 weeks old. We are thinking of naming her Luna (and yes, that is an intentional Harry Potter reference )

Click here please

She is currently being treated for a bit of ringworm on her tail, but she is already a week through treatment and we are planning on taking her home on August 7th (the move will be August 4th, and Verizon Fios is coming to do installs on August 6th).

We are thinking that we will bring them over at the same time, and confine each to separate bedrooms in the new house, following the introduction procedure. Maybe we can let them both out at the same time to explore the house? I'm not sure, I will probably be coming back for advice on this.

Also, I am curious how people deal with having both a cat and kitten in terms of food.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....she's a cutie. Love the blaze up her forehead!

In terms if food...I use an all lifestages food when I have a mix of adults and a kitten in the house.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been lucky because when I brought Willie home he was still a little kitten and he ate moist food and Miss Chloe eats dry. She cannot stand wet food. Of course I swtiched Willie and Buddy over to dry after the contaminated pet food fiasco. Now all of my cats eat Hills Science C/D, that is all Miss Chloe has ever eaten as far as cat food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No food advice, but OMGosh! She's adorable! :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Luna is adorable!!!!!!!! What a cute face.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Heather! It's so nice to see you! Your kitten is adorable. I would put both cats on canned food, and supervise meal times at first...to see if both eat the right amount. If neither is a problem, just put out two dishes and watch their weight.

Congratulations on the new home and the new kitten! Visit more often, please!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Luna is in Harry Potter? I heard that name from Sailor Moon. She is a cutie, congrats!


----------



## anakat (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations, she is beautiful.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Violina............Love the name Luna and LOVE her huge white ruff, what a beauty!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Of course I remember you!  

Congratulations on moving into a new house and getting a new kitty!  She's beautiful!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

So we have moved! Kiera is at my parents house (my 2 year old niece was staying there over the weekend too and was So excited - running around saying "Hello Kiera!" "Good morning Kiera!' over and over and over... lol).

We visited Luna yesterday at the Petsmart where we adopted her, and she is all ready to go - the small bit of ringworm on her tail has healed, and the hair has mostly come back. 

They are finishing up the painting today, so we are planning on picking everybody up on Tuesday night if all goes well. 

Since it's a new house, it's probably best to keep each of them in completely separate rooms, and then maybe do the swap every now and then? I don't want either to think that the house is 'theirs'. Most of the articles are based on having one resident cat, and neither are technically residents yet (although Kiera has owned us for over 3 years now )


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice to see you again, Heather  Luna is adorable! 

The fact that neither cat is a resident will hopefully make things easier for you. Maybe you can start by confining them and then letting each one explore the new house separately. Then you can see if they react to the scent of the other cat coming from under the closed door. 

During the intro, I used to feed my cats on opposite sides of the door and then open the door just a crack so they could see each other a little. Gradually, I was able to open it more and more. Food is a great way to distract and reward kitties during an intro


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Luna is home! She was very shy, but came out and is a PURR machine. We are bringing Kiera home tomorrow, and we will be keeping both isolated in their own rooms for a while. We are thinking of letting each one out to explore the rest of the house with supervision. 

So far so good... pictures coming soon 

**Update**

Here are some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/heather.kaplin/Luna


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's such a little beauty! :luv


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

So, I have Kiera in a separate room from Luna. She came right out of the carrier and explored the room, and looked eager to explore the house. Luna seems content in the one room with all of her new toys.

What do you guys think about letting Kiera out to explore the house for periods of time? Do you think that will ruin the "neither has established territory" advantage? I just feel so bad keeping them both cooped up :-(


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

violina23 said:


> Do you think that will ruin the "neither has established territory" advantage?


I don't think so. Luna is really too young to have the run of the house unsupervised anyway. You could first try supervising Luna as she roams the house, or leave some things with her scent on them in the house before letting Kiera explore. That way, Kiera will clue in to Luna's presence before meeting her  

As long as each cat has their own safe zone, you can take turns letting them explore.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. That way, they get each other's scent. I hope all works out well!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I'm just nervous 'cause I never did an introduction before and I *really* want it to work out for both of them!

We tried letting Luna out for a bit, but she didn't get very far, kept hearing a creek of me or Dave walking and would run back into the room. I rubbed a towel all over Luna and gave it to Kiera, who didn't seem to notice anything special about the towel. Kiera is currently exploring the whole house without any sense of shyness. I think she recognizes that a lot of the furniture is the same *g*


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

So, when I was feeding Luna and changing her water dish, Kiera was walking by the room and the two of them made eye contact. They did a kitty stare for a while... then I closed the door and went over to Kiera, who hissed her displeasure at me. I pet her and tried to speak soothing words to her, and she calmed down and started purring. But now Kiera knows for sure that there is definitely another cat, and is displaying much more interest in that room with the closed door....

I figured that was enough excitement for one day. I am continuing to exchange articles of clothing, and maybe I'll let them glance at each other again in a day or two...

I hope I'm doing things right. I'm way more nervous about this than I probably should be!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you're making the right choice by taking the introduction slowly.  I did that with Nina and Blueberry, and they cuddle. When I was younger, I didn't take time, and my cats were ok with each other (with one exception), but they didn't cuddle. It's so nice to have them really like each other!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Another sighting today... Kiera was hissing and growling. Oy. I know this is "normal", but I feel so discouraged.

When Kiera hisses and growls, is it better for me to comfort her, or to be disciplinarian? I feel so torn.

Also, how long should I just limit them to the brief visual contact? What are the signs that they are ready for the next step? I don't anticipate Kiera will stop hissing any time soon...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Can you prop the door just a bit and feed each one treats on either side? Try to make every meeting pleasant. And continue to exchange their bedding. You could also put a drop of vanilla on the back of each of their necks to give them a similar odor. 

If the treats help, you could suspend a toy from the door jam, so both could play. Good luck!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

So we've been trying to bribe Kiera with treats outside Luna's door, but she usually won't go to eat them unless the door is shut. We are continuing to exchange towels and stuff, with no outward signs of Kiera accepting or rejecting it. I know she can tell the scent is there because one time I had Luna climbing all over me, and I went later to pet Kiera and she smelled my hand and hissed at me.

We've had a few "through the crack" viewings, and Kiera has been continuing to hiss and growl. Just tonight (it's been about a week), I left the door open enough for Luna to kinda stick her head/paws out of the door. Luna is chirping and meowing and all playful, and Kiera will hiss every 20 seconds or so, with that low pitched growling sound. At one point Luna squeezed past the door and it took me a good 5 minutes to catch her (gosh she's fast!)

I guess I'm wondering.. at what point do I consider them ready for the next step? (supervised time together). I'm not sure Kiera's gonna be terribly thrilled with Luna any time soon.

Also, are there any signs that we should look out for that Kiera is just not going to accept Luna?

Thanks a bunch,
Heather and Dave (nervous kitty parents)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sometimes it takes a while. The next step would be to put the kitten in a carrier, where Kiera could see her, but not touch. I would continue changing rooms, so that the kitten gets more freedom and spreads her odor, and Kiera will go into Luna's room. I don't think they're ready for the carrier trial yet. Take your time. Sometimes kittens learn the hard way that it takes a while to be accepted. They don't give up easily, though. Good luck!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Update:

So we tried a few things. First of all, yesterday, we put Luna in Kiera's room, and let Kiera come in and sniff all of Luna's stuff. That seemed to go okay... no hissing or outward signs of being upset - just sniffing and investigating EVERYTHING.

When my 2 year old niece was over while they painted some rooms in the house, my mom had brought over a child gate which was still in a closet. So we tried putting the gate up over the doorway to Luna's room, as a version of the "carrier" thing. Kiera hissed and growled, Luna just kept trying to stick her paws through the holes and meowed. 

The problem was that Luna then figured out she could jump *over* the gate, and my GOD is that kitten fast. So now Kiera's watching, Luna's running all over the house and hiding every time I try to swoop her up. Kiera will then follow and stand in spots as if to block Luna from getting by. There was one kitty 'swipe' that I witnessed. I eventually got Luna back into her room.

Since then, we decided to forget the child gate (it was a naive, but nice idea), but now every time we open the door, Luna makes a mad dash for it. She is just so excited and wants to play. She has gotten out at least 2-3 times since the gate thing. I'm not sure how much longer Dave and I will be able to keep the charade up (keeping them separate). 

It seems like if Kiera is supervising, she is hissing a bit less, but I don't see many other outward signs that she is on the road to accepting Luna.

Any more advice? (my apologies for sounding like a broken record)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you missed an important step, Heather. But you can still do it.  Put the kitten in the carrier or a playpen and let them get very well acquainted before you let the kitten run free. However, I would continue to exchange rooms, and I would put a drop of vanilla on the back of each one's neck. (the same kind you use to bake cookies) It gives them a scent in common.  

Any cage would do as a playpen. You can buy them, but I would try to borrow one.  Or use the carrier. Poor kitten; she just wants to make friends.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

See, we didn't MEAN to jump over that step - Luna kinda jumped over it (literally and figuratively) without asking our permission. Funny how cats tend to not do exactly what we want them to do ;-). But yeah, Luna is quick. I just went in there to feed her some dinner, and she got out AGAIN. SHe is just too quick for me....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know what you mean! You almost have to go in when you're sure she's asleep!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Poor thing is now just CRYING behind the door when she hears us walking and moving about. It is just heartbreaking!! 

Dave is in there right now, and we tag-teamed Luna to make sure she doesn't get out. It was funny, I felt like we were in a football play. Dave opened the door and I crouched at the bottom pushing Luna back into the room when she stuck her nose out. 

Earlier I put Luna in the carrier and brought her out to Kiera, who was lounging on the dining room table. Kiera hissed a bit, and then just resounded to sitting and watching... eventually getting bored and walking away. Luna just tried to claw her way out and cried. What exactly should I be looking for? 

I think I'm just trying to understand what signals from Kiera equal progress. Less hissing? No hissing?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We always hope for friendly signs, but no hissing would be an improvement--or ignoring for now. You want the kitten to be safe. I would stay at this stage for 5 or 6 days, until Kiera gets used to Luna. Keep exchanging rooms. Kittens like to force the issue, because they so need a playmate to play fight with and cozy with. That's why it's best that they stay with mother and littermates for 12 weeks. It's possible you will have to be satisfied with a lack of serious fighting, a stalemate. 

Luna will want to play, and might eventually have to be taught by Kiera that she is not the boss, and can't always do that. Of course, she will have you to give her a playmate--with interactive play...and lots of loving attention. Right now, you just want Kiera to accept her presence and not hurt her. 

You can hope for friendship, and I think that might happen...eventually. You _might_ have to think in terms of months, not days or weeks. Take it slowly with the cage for a week, and then supervise them closely when you think it's safe to allow Luna out. Make sure Kiera gets lots of attention and treats when she is being nice. (not hissing, not smacking.) Six months from now they might be both sleeping on your bed, perhaps friends, perhaps just tolerating each other. However, adult cats accept kittens better and faster than adult cats. Keep us posted, please, Heather.  Patience is the key right now. Don't give up and don't rush, please.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie. I know I must sound like a broken record. We are definitely trying to be patient, but it helps to have an idea of what to look for. We understand that they might not ever be best buddies, but I definitely want to be able to let them both coexist.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I feel certain that will happen, eventually.  I've had only one problem, and the problem was the new six month old stray giviing a hard time to a cat with two years seniority. They had it out, eventually, and there was a stalemate. After that, they gave each other lots of room. That's the only instance in my married life...and I have grown children. I've had many cats, mostly stray or barn kittens and a young stray, (the six month old bully.)


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

I did a quick room swap tonight, and Kiera went into Luna's room, sniffed around, and started eating from Luna's food dish. When I tried to discourage this, Kiera hissed at me. Is this Kiera trying to exert her dominance?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The hiss might mean that...or she just wanted to eat, and liked Luna's food.  She'll probably be the Alpha Cat. If we could speak "cat," we could reassure her!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Today, we put Luna in the carrier, and put it down on the floor of the kitchen while we ate. Kiera hissed at it, and actually seemed to try to swat/attack the carrier! It was awful :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's upsetting, Heather.  Sometimes these things take months. Mike has had a lot of success with his Jellicle tribe. Perhaps he can give you some good ideas. I'll ask him if he can help you.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

It's really easy to get discouraged, I've been discouraged more than once at introductions. But believe it or not, it sounds as though you are right on track and doing famously 

My longest introductions were Peanut Butterum (about 6 months) and Trace Tumblebrutus (in the neighborhood of 4 months), but in both of those cases, it was because both cats have disabilities that made them feel like they were at a disadvantage, so they put up fronts and bluffed alot. 

Only two of my adoptees were kittens (or kitten'ish) and they acted exactly like Luna, with the "Hi how are you whatcha doing do you wanna play whats that over there are you gonna eat that where we goin' now huh huh huh?" and the never depleting energy. 

As for Kiera, she is reacting just the way that I would expect, but the reasons could be varied. The hissing over the food issue may be her perhaps thinking that you are taking the kittens side. Or, it could have been an exertion of dominance, or like Jeanie said, she may have just wanted it. 

From Kiera's point of view, Luna is an unknown. Not just an unknown cat in the house, but a cat of unknown standing. Kiera is probably eager to get to the business of establishing the Alpha. Jeanie's suggestion of bracing the door of Luna's room somehow, just enough to see one another, may help them in sorting out the "pecking order". And it's hard, but try not to worry about the crying too much if you can help it. Kittens learn very quickly how to manipulate, and Luna already has discovered that crying will bring one of the big two legged cats to play with her. 

Keep up with the bedding exchange, and when you rub Luna with it, try to concentrate on rubbing her face, along her jawline and lips. Some of the more potent scent glands are located in that area.

Geez, I could keep going and going, and may or may not be of any help. Almost all of my intro's have been different in one way or another, from Peanut staying under a bed for 3 weeks, to Freeway slipping under the door and jumping into the middle of things. But please rest assured that it sounds pretty normal for a cat from a "one kitty house" being introduced to her very first housemate. 

You can PM if you like, and I'll keep an eye on the thread, so if anything comes up, we can all work it out


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Aww she's such a cutie!! I'm sorry the introduction is being so difficult 

Keira has been a single cat for so long, she's probably going to take some time to get used to the idea of sharing the space. 

Even once I had Nya and Buddy fully introduced, they never really LOVED each other. Buddy would try to play with Nya and get beat up, then run off and play by himself or with us. They'd swat each other (never doing damage though) whenever they got too close. Hissing did stop, which was nice.

Only very recently (and they've lived together for 3 years!) have they begun to play together and get along. More often I find them sleeping in the same place, or grooming eachother. It's very nice  I'm sure Keira will come around too.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement... we're hanging in there...


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

No contact today, but Kiera has taken to hissing at *me*... and I hadn't been around Luna, and she hissed at me after taking a shower too. Grrr! She might have been a bit agitated though because we let Luna out for a while this morning, and maybe she smelled Luna around. Difficult to say - but she didn't hiss at Dave at all!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It takes time and patience sometimes, Heather. Try not to worry. It's a big adjustment for Kiera. After Luna has run around, put treats out in that area. Try to make everything about Luna a pleasant experience for Kiera. If she hisses, take away the treats, and give them to her when she's being a nice girl. (especially if Luna has just been out running around.) She'll get bored with her own behavior, I believe, and want life to be normal--with you petting her and her being a nice baby.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, tonight we brought Luna downstairs in the carrier. I sat nearby Luna while Dave attempted to engage Kiera with Da Bird and a flashlight. Eventually we let Luna out - so I played with Luna using Da Bird, and Dave pet Kiera, played with her, and brushed her. THings were okay. When we put the toys away, Luna explored, and got a weee bit too close to Kiera a few times. Some hissing/growling, but no swatting. 

Not too bad for tonight.. we'll see how tomorrow goes


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sounds good!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

The past two nights we have let them out together for short periods of time. If there is one thing I have learned from all my reading, it is not to push your luck!

In general, Kiera now seems to be a bit less agitated, as long Luna doesn't get close. Then there is a predictable amount of hissing, and occasionally a 'paw of warning' in the air. But Kiera is still following around really cautiously when Luna runs around the house. 

Today Luna actually ran up and touched noses with Kiera... I thought that was gonna be the start of something bad, but Kiera actually didn't do anything, and just hissed when Luna moved. Luna also tried to sniff Kiera's butt, which I'm sure Kiera would have had no part of if she had been aware that Luna snuck up behind her!

We did get some swatting later, though. Luna was kinda hiding behind a magazine rack, and trying to stick her paws up and around at Kiera, and got swatted at. Not sure if any contact was made, but I gave Kiera some stern "NO"'s. for that.... not like Kiera ever cared when I said No before! ;-)


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually, this is really great  What is happening at this point is, Kiera has accepted that there is another cat in the house. What is happening at this point is, she is telling Luna "My house; My Rules!!"

Sounds good so far, you're doing fantastic


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy Cow! I just caught up on this thread. I'm bringing home two 10-week old kittens this weekend, so this is excellent information for me. Maybe *I'm* being overly optimistic, too, because I figured a 10-week old kitten would be welcomed much faster. 

It really does sound like it's getting better, though. One of my friends said it took her cats four months to stop the hissing and swatting, and now they sleep together and groom each other, so you never now. But your latest posts sound encouraging.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Lesson from Yesterday:

Kiera doesn't like it when Luna jumps out and tries to pounce on Kiera's tail. :lol: :lol: Kiera got a bit mad about that, but I couldn't help but find it a bit funny  Poor Luna! I don't get the feeling she's the brightest kitten I've ever met, but she is playful and sweet and I love her already!

So far it's been more of the same in general. I let them out together for about 15-20 minutes. Luna kept going into Kiera's room and trying to eat Kiera's food. Kiera followed around nervously, sort of standing gaurd and hissing if Luna got too close. Paw was up a few times, and I think I only witnessed one attempted swat (which is not to say there weren't more...)

It's exhausting running after them and making sure I'm within reach if anything goes wrong.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Sounds like things are going perfectly. Hissing and growling, as you know, is part of the intro process. Though you may not want to keep them so seperated for too much longer. Sometimes I think we make a bigger deal of it then it really is and can cause more harm by good by drawing out the introduction process for too long. I certainly wouldn't leave them together alone until you are comfortable with it, but when you are home, I'd let them out a lot more than 15-20 minute increments. If they are making it that long without anything major happening, they'll be fine. A few bops to the head to let it be known she's crossed the line never hurt a kitten before. You have to remember, that's the only communication they've got. She needs to learn the rules and Keira is the best to teach her that. For that to happen, they need to be together to establish the rules of the relationship. 

(NOTE: I am totally for the intro process and don't necessarily suggest you just put them down in a room the first day and let them duke it out - but it's been a long time at your house now, and what your describing sounds very normal)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think everything is going as expected, Heather! A closed paw swat is a message, not an attempt to hurt, and Luna has to learn. Unless Luna is being hurt, I would not be concerned. I too would increase their time together. If you're still nervous about it, start on a weekend, when you're home. 

Sounds good!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Cool, thanks guys! I'll try to let them out a bit more and see how it goes


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Glad that you are making progress Heather, keep it up!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yesterday was a really good day actually - I opened the door and Luna immediately went up to touch noses with Kiera, who did nothing. There was significantly less hissing, although still some (if Luna pounced on her or something). 

There is a decent amount of swatting (especially if Luna gets too close), but a lot of it seems almost pseudo playful, as there has been very little hissing involved. 

We're now letting them out most of the time, as long as we are both in the house. I think things are going pretty well!

**edit** Here are a few pictures:


Luna and Kiera lounging

Luna and Kiera on the windowsill

Luna trying to 'play' with Kiera

"Hmmmm... do I want to try that again?"

Eye to Eye

Luna with the "higher ground"


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Looks like they'll be just fine. Keira doesn't appear too be bothered by her presence in a few of the pics she doesn't seem to be paying much attention. She's obviously more focused on whatever caught her attention outside the window then she is with Luna being along side of her. They are both very cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such cute pictures! They seem to be doing great.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little beauty Luna is! Can she come for a vacation? I think everything looks good, Heather! I think the weekend will go well.  
Tell Kiera she's pretty too, of course!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute pictures and its great they are getting along so well


----------



## Bizcat (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats! Your 2 cats seem to be getting along fine. Great!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

So far things are continuing to go pretty well... more of the same: most of the time they are ok, just a few 'moments' (most of which are instigated by Luna) that aren't quite so pretty.

We are getting some food issues... I think Kiera likes Luna's food better than her own, comes in her room and hisses at Luna if Luna comes in her own room to eat her own food! We are going to need to figure out something there... I guess we are going to have to do smaller, supervised feedings..


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Well what is Kiera eating? Is it an all life stages food? If so, you can feed them both the same food, it sure makes things easier.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiera eats "Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul" Adult formula. She eats pretty much all dry, and we tried to give her some wet food, but she wasn't interested, so she still eats all dry. 

Luna gets "Chicken Soup for the Kitten Lovers's Soul" dry food as well as some wet kitten formula as well. 

Since Kiera has gotten a bit pudgy lately (I think it's more from not moving around as much - something we hope improves with Luna around), I want to make sure she doesn't eat the kitten food. 

Doesn't Luna need the extra nutrition from the kitten formulas?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be ideal. I think the best solution would be to give Luna all canned food. Maybe Kiera will get jealous, and switch to canned!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while (I've been mega busy with work and the new house), but I just wanted to say that things have been going well with Kiera and Luna. They are very nosy about each others' activities, and there is often some spontaneous chasing and wrestling. But very little hissing so I'm pretty sure it's all playful. They don't lay together or groom one another, but I'm pretty happy with how well they've been getting along. 

Luna is a bit too hyper, so we have to close her in her room at night or else she'd try to claw/chew on our feet under the blanket all night, but what are you gonna do . 

Food is still a bit tricky - we have a route in the AM that consists of:
A) Alarm goes off at 6AM
B) Cats start crying for food
C) Go and feed Kiera, shut the door
D) Open the door and let Luna out. After cleaning her dish, feed her and shut the door
E) Let Kiera out
... 20 minutes later
F) Let Luna out
G) Watch Luna make a b-line for Kiera's food dish
H) Shake head and continue getting ready for work.

SO we are doing our best to make sure they eat their own food, but we can't monitor them 24/7. The vet agreed with me that there's only so much you can do.


----------

